# What is the difference between TELEX BTR and Clear-Com WBS?



## lightz (May 13, 2013)

While having a look in the Interwebs to expand the Intercoms for a theatre from 4 belt-packs to 8 belt-packs I noticed while researching that: The TELEX BTR-700 and the Clear-Com WBS-670 look identical,have the same features and even have identical accessories such as belt-packs etc. Which system is better and why are they the same units with different branding? Who designs and manufactures them?

The Clear-Com Clear-Com: Partyline, Digital Matrix, IP and Wireless Intercoms
The Telex Telex BTR-700 Single-Channel UHF Synthesized Wireless Intercom Base Station


----------



## epimetheus (May 14, 2013)

Clearcom owns Telex (or is it vice-versa?). The 2 systems are identical minus the branding. We have a BTR-800 system attached to our wired clearcom at my church. We haven't had any problems with it thus far.


----------



## Chris15 (May 14, 2013)

Erm no actually HME own Clearcom.
And HME are a major competitor to Telex in the wireless intercom space...


----------



## Stookeybrd (May 14, 2013)

epimetheus said:


> Clearcom owns Telex (or is it vice-versa?).



Incorrect. The two intercom conglomerates are Telex/RTS and ClearCom/HME. 


lightz said:


> While having a look in the Interwebs to expand the Intercoms for a theatre from 4 belt-packs to 8 belt-packs I noticed while researching that: The TELEX BTR-700 and the Clear-Com WBS-670 look identical,have the same features and even have identical accessories such as belt-packs etc. Which system is better and why are they the same units with different branding? Who designs and manufactures them?



The units are identical in all but one way, the 4-wire pin-out. The BTR is 2 IN+, 3 OUT+, 4 OUT-, 5 IN- and the WBS is 2 OUT+, 3 IN+, 4 IN-, 5 OUT-. The internal circuit boards are the same, the wiring paths are the same, the power supply is the same, even the crappy little fan is identical. In fact, of the two WBS I've taken apart, both have had '800' written on the power supply shell the same way the BTR-800s do. I haven't seen the same QC employee sticker on both a BTR and WBS yet though. I'm too very curious about how this partnership has occurred and how they are able to get the FCC to approve both of these products under different registration numbers. If you do find out, please let us all know.


----------



## epimetheus (May 14, 2013)

I thought I heard somewhere that they were under the same roof. My mistake...


----------



## TheaterEd (Dec 12, 2013)

In order to avoid starting anew thread, I'd like to piggy back on this one. I have a Clear-Com system with a ms 702 base station and using rs- 601 belt packs. My question is, is this compatible with my old Telex BP-1002 belt packs. I would love to be able to utilize the old packs, but I don't want to break anything by plugging in something that isn't compatible.


----------



## cpf (Dec 12, 2013)

TheaterEd said:


> In order to avoid starting anew thread, I'd like to piggy back on this one. I have a Clear-Com system with a ms 702 base station and using rs- 601 belt packs. My question is, is this compatible with my old Telex BP-1002 belt packs. I would love to be able to utilize the old packs, but I don't want to break anything by plugging in something that isn't compatible.


Not out-of-the-box; ClearCom and Telex use very different over-the-wire transmission schemes. 

However, the BP-1002/2002 belt packs can be switched from Telex mode to ClearCom mode by changing jumpers inside them - http://www.rtsintercoms.com/us/rts/file?i=97625&lg=eng describes what you need to do.


----------



## TheaterEd (Dec 13, 2013)

Thank you very much cpf. I'll give it a shot this afternoon.


----------



## TheaterEd (Dec 13, 2013)

So I have a different board and needed this link instead. http://www.rtsintercoms.com/us/rts/file?i=97624&lg=eng
If I am reading this correctly, all I need to do is open it up and flip a switch, then I need to short pins 1 and 2 on JP4.

I understand the switch flipping portion, but shorting pins 1 and 2 is not something I know how to do off hand. Is this something I can be told how to do over the internet, or should I just find someone who know what that means?


----------



## VCTMike (Dec 13, 2013)

TheaterEd said:


> So I have a different board and needed this link instead. http://www.rtsintercoms.com/us/rts/file?i=97624&lg=eng
> If I am reading this correctly, all I need to do is open it up and flip a switch, then I need to short pins 1 and 2 on JP4.
> 
> I understand the switch flipping portion, but shorting pins 1 and 2 is not something I know how to do off hand. Is this something I can be told how to do over the internet, or should I just find someone who know what that means?



Are there shorting jumpers (sometimes black or blue colored) on the pins already, maybe not in the shorting position but off to the side? You can use one of those. If they are in use for other pins then -you will need to find a spare. A good source is old computer motherboards (like in the picture) or if they are the narrower type possibly an old hard drive.


----------



## TheaterEd (Dec 13, 2013)

This Is the one that needs to be shorted. According to the manual it currently has a jumper on one pin only. So I have to switch that out for a short, correct?


----------



## VCTMike (Dec 13, 2013)

TheaterEd said:


> View attachment 10331
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can't tell from the picture if it is actually on two pins or hanging off on one pin. Is the pin it needs to short right next to it? i.e it's on pin 1 and needs to short 1-2 then if so, simply pull it up and place it over both pins to short them. The Black plug is a shorting jumper.


----------



## TheaterEd (Dec 13, 2013)

The black plug is over both pins that it is supposed to short. It is taller than the other shorting jumpers, so I didn't know if that means that it does something different. 
I have no idea what system these were being used with, so it is possible that I don't have to change anything.


----------



## VCTMike (Dec 13, 2013)

TheaterEd said:


> The black plug is over both pins that it is supposed to short. It is taller than the other shorting jumpers, so I didn't know if that means that it does something different.
> I have no idea what system these were being used with, so it is possible that I don't have to change anything.



Some of the shorting jumpers are taller to make them easier to grasp. If it is on the pins it needs to be on then you are all set, provided the other items that need to be set are done (was there a switch setting also?).


----------



## TheaterEd (Dec 13, 2013)

Yeah. I figured out the switch. Going to go try it out in a minute.


----------



## TheaterEd (Dec 16, 2013)

Just as an update. The Telex worked just fine with our system. All I had to do was flip the switch. Thanks for the help cpf and VCTMike


----------



## TheaterEd (Jan 17, 2014)

As a further update. The Telex does not work just fine with out system. At first I didn't notice any problems, but last night I had 6 units set up with the following issues Unit 1 is the telex, all others are clear com

Unit 1 (follow spot): Volume in headset is very quite so volume must be at full in order to hear. With volume all the way up the user can't talk without causing feedback
Unit 2 (light board op): Same issue as Unit 1
Unit 3 (Director): Can't hear anyone else talking and only Unit 4 can hear her
Unit 4 (Myself at sound position):headset volume is low, but I can hear everyone and everyone except 3 can hear me
Unit 5 and Unit 6: Stage Left and Right. They can hear each other but they can't hear 3.

I'm going to try unplugging the Telex unit to see if everything magically starts working like it used to, but I would love any ideas on trouble shooting this. I really need that 6th unit, and would like to add at least one or two more of the old Telex units to the system.


----------



## TheaterEd (Jan 17, 2014)

I should add that the call light doesn't work on any of them now. Everything was working perfectly for our show in October, but since I introduced the telex these issues all popped up.


----------



## TheaterEd (Jan 17, 2014)

#[email protected]#$!&*% One bad cord. The xlr on unit 3 was bad. replaced it and all my problems disappeared.


----------

